# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Phoenix V35 Huawei NV partition backup writing added

## mohamed73

Huawei Hisilicon NV partition backup writing added.
NV partition writing may be required if phone was erased or had an empty board. 
NV backups uploaded to support: * Huawei Honor6*
H60-L04  *Huawei Honor7*
PLK-L01  *Huawei Honor 7 Lite*
NEM-L21  *Huawei Mate 8*
NXT-L09
NXT-L29 *
Huawei Mate S*
CRR-L09  *Huawei P8*
GRA-L09  *Huawei P8 max*
DAV-701L  *Huawei P9*
EVA-L09
EVA-L19  *Huawei P9 lite*
VNS-L21  * Share backup from your phone, and get HCU license FOR FREE*  Just read one phone backup from any described Hisilicon phone, and get free 3 month license . 
Conditions:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Need to have enough experience for the process - we won't be able to help about it.
DC-unlocker is not responsible for any damage done to your device - do it at your own risk.
Dumped .IMG backup files must be uploaded on page of your choice
Archived pack must contain .txt file in which you provide device's 1st  IMEI and MEID (if it has one), also full device name like Huawei Mate 8  NXT-L29
Partitions backups must be read from fully working undamaged phone
IMEI must be real, not changed
ONLY THE FIRST ONE TO PROVIDE BACKUP WHICH WE DO NOT HAVE YET WILL RECEIVE FREE LICENCE 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## MastafaLfakkak

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي

----------


## mexx90

شكرررررررآآآآآ لك

----------

